# new pic



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

i took a couple of pics with my new stuff on but the side views didnt show up so well. anyway, i got 20% tint, 17'' Black Giovanna Suzus, and black housing halos and turn signals. ill try to get a pic of the rims and whatnot later.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

whoa.. man.. you cant host pics from your own computer... unless its a webserver


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*son of a.....*

here ya go...


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*dammit*

is anything showing up to anybody else cuz all I'm gettin is red x's.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: son of a.....*



NismoB14 said:


> *here ya go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


strike 2 

i think the imageserver on cardomain is down.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*TOOOO SMALL*

dammit, this shouldn't be this complicated.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: son of a.....*

it works !

your car looks more cooler every time i see it, got any more pics.

btw: i gonna do almost exactly what you're doing to your car except my car is green.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

thanks dude, i got some kinda shitty pics with a couple of the other members in my club. hold up.....


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

half ass pic of my tint and wheels along with my friends 99 civic and my other friends 96 eclipse. ill get some better pics soon.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*oh my god*

is this a joke, why the hell do i have to repost pics every time?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*take a gander*


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

the ultimate. NISSAN VS. HONDA. i've raced this fellow many a time and beat the shit out of him. He's got a 1999 Civic Si with intake and exhuast. Puts him at about 132 hp to the flywheel. I've got stromung exhaust, place racing cold air, advanced ingnition timing and an unorthodox underdrive pulley. that puts me at about 121 to the flywheel. i beat him by like 3-4 car lengths everytime. thats nissan power for you boys and girls.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

sorry, i meant EX. wow, i was about to get a whole bunch of bitchin. good thing i re-read my post. late


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Wish I coulkd see a better side view of the car with the rims


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good man.

You should check out www.nwnismo.com

Oh yea, Northwest Nissans is putting on another meet on March 15th. It would be cool to check out your car again.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*cool*

are you planning on matching the sides and rear to the front??


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

*yeah*

i'll try to get some better pics. i would definately be interested in that thing on the 15th and yes i am going to finish my kit. i plan on adding the GTR sideskirts and rear peice. late


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you want to go to the meet on the 15th, you should register/log on to www.northwestnissans.com and post in the thread titled Seattle Meet at Golden Gardens 3/15/03. It is in the events section.

I can't wait to see the car when you have the rest of the kit on it.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: TOOOO SMALL*



NismoB14 said:


> *dammit, this shouldn't be this complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u sure that's a 200sx? he he heh


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice car man


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

would it be nice if they make a one-piece headlight for the sentra?


----------

